# What happens in physical exam ?



## FirozShah (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi,

I heard that for physical exam you are asked to completely disrobe ?

Is this true or depends on how you answer medical questions and will be probed accordingly.

I have my exam due next week and want to prepare mentally in advance.

Thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

FirozShah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I heard that for physical exam you are asked to completely disrobe ?
> 
> ...


haha.. 
Generally they would have you topless only!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

FirozShah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I heard that for physical exam you are asked to completely disrobe ?
> 
> ...


Sorry... couldn't stop myself but to laugh on this type of assumption :bounce: 

don't worry mate they won't make you feel embarrassed. 

all the best!:thumb:


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

Depends on the examining doctor. I have undergone 2 medical examinations for Australia. One for student visa 8 years back and recently for 189 visa. On both occasions had to disrobe completely. The doctors are very professional. Just do as they instruct. You will be fine. By the way thanks for starting this thread. Its a good distraction from all the serious stuff.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

smahesh202 said:


> Depends on the examining doctor. I have undergone 2 medical examinations for Australia. One for student visa 8 years back and recently for 189 visa. On both occasions had to disrobe completely. The doctors are very professional. Just do as they instruct. You will be fine. By the way thanks for starting this thread. Its a good distraction from all the serious stuff.


are you kidding me man???  did they really asked you to be completely disrobe? 
I was asked just be topless for my chest x-ray.. being completely disrobe in front of someone unknown is insane man! 
But yes... you need to follow examiners instruction and not to try to be over smart if you really want you VISA grant


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

My hubby will get his medical done in coming week. Reading this thread has scared him like anything! 
Jokes apart, Kindly give some serious answers whether this might really happen?
I guess it will be better for him to be mentally prepared for the shock.. 
What should he expect in medical examination n tests?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

This happens in India, my first medical exam was like this.



superm said:


> haha..
> Generally they would have you topless only!



Same experience, second medicals in *USA*. So  half/full  might depend on the country you are taking that exam.


smahesh202 said:


> I have undergone 2 medical examinations for *Australia*. On both occasions had to disrobe completely. The doctors are very professional. Just do as they instruct. You will be fine.



No Kidding, true facts. Been thru this insanity. Where did you go for your medicals? 


Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> are you kidding me man???  did they really asked you to be completely disrobe? I was asked just be topless for my chest x-ray.. being completely disrobe in front of someone unknown is insane man!


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

I did my meds on 10 apr. first day was just taking blood samples and urine samples and xray. hight weight photos etc...
For the chest xray I was asked to remove my shirt.

second day was the doctors appointment. I was asked to change my dress to the shirt and pants provided. doctor checked my blood pressure, some breathing checks using stethescopte etc.. then she asked me to lie on the bed with my pants pulled upto knees. then asked to show my stomach and did some pressing, hitting etc... and I was good to go.

btw I was warned beforehand that if I don't co-operate, the incidents would be noted and mentioned in the report when they upload.


----------



## FirozShah (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks all.

Can you also share experience with doctor's in NCR ? 

Any doctor who are sane enough not to ask for disrobing completely to help maintaining your self esteem ?


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

lol, nope they don't do that.
Just your shirt.


----------



## cocofrap (Mar 23, 2013)

The doctor asked me to completely disrobe. But I have gone to 2 medicals for Aus visa prior to the latest, one in Phils and one in Sydney.. and this wasn't asked. I think it depends on the clinic and probably the doctor?

Haha but yes, always good to be mentally prepared


----------

